# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The Most Beautiful Algae Competition



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, here is my entry:

















www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, here is my entry:

















www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow, that's gorgeous. Wouldn't mind that in my tank at all.


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Doomer:
> Wow, that's gorgeous. Wouldn't mind that in my tank at all.


Me neither, as long as it keeps of the plants.

Beautiful addition to a rocky aquascape.

-Sami-


----------



## off-ice (Feb 1, 2003)

"Punk Algae"


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Did you bleach it? Looks extremely funny!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## off-ice (Feb 1, 2003)

That was in one of my low light tanks. Decided I wanted to add CO2 to it. It had been the normal drab black color. Day after I added CO2 it turned that color and about a week later it was all gone.


----------



## JoAnn (May 30, 2003)

I love this topic and it happens to fall within my area of expertise. I'll take your algae and raise the stakes with this lovely image:










And I'm making my dad a hairpiece out of this:










Don't you feel like you should go shower after looking at my lovel tank? LOL.

JoAnn


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Jo Ann, welcome on Board !!!!

that looks like a really lovely "plant" Do you think you can aquascape this?









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Birgit, is there a way that someone could replicate your lovely algae? Was it intentional? Most of us are tyring to rid ourselves of algae, but naturally even your potential problems are lovely.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow JoAnn, if I didn't know it was algae I'd have sworn someone puked in the tank.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Fenway Park ain't got nothing on THIS Green Monster!









Sorry, I know this is a 'most beautiful algae' competition, but I thought I'd share this pic after seeing JoAnn's pics.







This is what happens when you leave your can't-resist-feeding-the-begging-fish-waaaaaay-too-much-food parents in charge of the tanks for six weeks.









 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Now those are nice words...








I don´t think it is possible to control it. I´m not even sure what caused it, but who cares...

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

here is mine! the dreaded beard algae that wont go away.....it seems to only favor the nana though.


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

Wasnt this topic called " Beautiful Algae " ?









hehe...
I think Im blind now !


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's my entry for most beautiful algae!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Birgit,

Do you have any of that bright green algae on wood? I think it is starting to form on the driftwood in my tank... kinda looks like green spot in the way it forms....


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Justin,
no I haven´t. Actually it is not really visible anymore, not even on the rocks.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I was visiting an LFS yesterday and noticed that one of their tanks featured a rock with the same sort of thin, bright green algae coating that B&W started this thread with. The setting was otherwise not very attractive.

It would be interesting to be able to cultivate that algae intentionally. When you want a particular algae it usually proves to be very difficult to grow. It's only easy when you don't want the algae, and then you don't get a choice about what kind you grow.


Roger Miller


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Posting that agin, it got lost?


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> It would be interesting to be able to cultivate that algae intentionally. When you want a particular algae it usually proves to be very difficult to grow. It's only easy when you don't want the algae, and then you don't get a choice about what kind you grow.


Roger I can't agree with you more on this. I've got Cladophora growing in my 40g on a smaller piece of driftwood. Was going to remove the wood till I found it and curiousity got the better part of me so I've left it in there to see what I can do with it since it is quite pretty. Despite my efforts I can't seem to speed it up, it just keeps creeping along on the wood.

Only place in the its growing too.

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Sheesh, I give up.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm interesting. What exactly is cladophora? Pics?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2002.cgi?&op=showcase&category=1&vol=-1&id=49

The green stuff on the bark and root is Cladophora. It's a very attractive alga that will also grow in spheres under certain conditions.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

